# Slide 150 8.0 vs. Skeen 9.0



## joronnymo (20. November 2013)

Hallo Radon Biker,

ich will mir für nächstes Jahr ein neues Fahrrad zulegen. Nach langen hin und her, muss ich mich für eins der beiden entscheiden. Das Radon Slide 150 8.0 oder das Radon Skeen 9.0 
Zur meiner Person, bin 185cm große und stolze 92 kg schwer. Ich fahre täglich auf Arbeit (6 km einfache Strecke) hauptsächlich Radwege. Und am Wochenende quer durchs Beet. Viel Bergauf und ab, Waldwege, Straßen. 

Leider finde ich aktuell noch keine Test zu den 2014 Modellen! Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen. 

Danke Joro


----------



## fissenid (20. November 2013)

HallO!

du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen !!!!

Ob AllMountain mit 150mm Federweg, oder MarathonFully (Tourer) mit 120 mm Federweg, das musst du alleine  wissen was du brauchst und wo du fährst  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joronnymo (20. November 2013)

Bist du mit deinen Skeen zufrieden? Und warum hast du 2012 einen neuen Rahmen gebraucht?


----------



## fissenid (20. November 2013)

joronnymo schrieb:


> Bist du mit deinen Skeen zufrieden? Und warum hast du 2012 einen neuen Rahmen gebraucht?


 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden, bin schon 2 mal über die Alpen mit dem Skeen!

Neuer Rahmen in 2012 kam wegen eines Risses in der Kettenstrebe. Das war ein bekanntes Problem bei den ersten Skeen aus 2010!


----------



## joronnymo (20. November 2013)

Das Problem gibt es aber seit dem nicht mehr? Wie lief die Reklamation mit Radon ab? Wartezeit und Kulanz?


----------



## fissenid (20. November 2013)

Am besten du liest mal ein wenig hier im Radon Forum!

Ich hatte bisher immer nur GUTE Erfahrungen mit Radon. Aber manch anderer ist etwas dünnhäutiger und beschwert sich gleich beim kleinsten Problem...

Problem an neuen Skeen ist mir nicht bekannt!


----------



## fissenid (20. November 2013)

joronnymo schrieb:


> Das Problem gibt es aber seit dem nicht mehr? Wie lief die Reklamation mit Radon ab? Wartezeit und Kulanz?


 
Problem mit der Strebe gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht mehr!

Am besten liest du mal ein wenig hier im Forum..... Suchfunktion ist auch hilfreich!
Ich hatte bisher nur GUTE Erfahrungen mit Radon. Manch anderer hier im Forum ist etwas dünnhäutiger und beschwert sich direkt bei jeder Kleinigkeit......


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. November 2013)

Bei dem Profil ganz klar Skeen.

Ich würde sogar weiter gehen und überlegen, ob nicht ein Antriebsneutrales Hardtail besser ist, wenn du eh "nur" Waldwege fährst und das Rad hauptsächlich als Fortbewegungsmittel (Arbeit) siehst.


----------



## joronnymo (20. November 2013)

Ein Hardtail kommt nicht in frage, bin ich lang genug gefahren. Die Wochenendausflüge machen ja auch dicke 500km p.a. und mehr aus. Deswegen Fully. Tendenz geht Richtung Skeen.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. November 2013)

Warum kommt das HT nicht in Frage?

Wenn du kein/wenig ruppiges Gelände hast ist es die bessere Wahl.
Weniger Wartungs/Einstellungsintensiv. Kann weniger kaputt gehen.
Anschaffung günstiger. Weniger Gewicht. etc.


----------



## joronnymo (20. November 2013)

Weil ich einfach keins möchte! Dafür hab ich mein jetziges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. November 2013)

Dann kauf dir das, was du möchtest.


----------



## braincircus (21. November 2013)

Hi!

Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Slide, aber seit 1.November ein Skeen 9.0 (2014er). Seither bin ich mit dem Rad 200km und 4700Hm gefahren. Ich fahre ca. zu 60% Wanderwege und single trails, 30% Forststraße und 10% Asphalt. Allerdings kaum ruppiges Geläuf, die höchsten Wurzeln und Steine die es hier in der Umgebung gibt sind 15-20cm hoch...
Insgesamt bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Radon und BD waren sehr gut und schnell. Das Rad war sauber vormontiert. Mein bisheriger Eindruck von den Komponenten (Gabel, Dämpfer, Schaltung, Bremsen, Sattel) sind hervorragend - bisher nichts zu beanstanden. Das Rad selbst (=Rahmen) kommt mir nicht sonderlich antriebsneutral vor, d.h. beim Treten im Sitzen wippt der Hinterbau mit - nicht sehr viel, aber merkbar, v.a. wenn man den Dämpfer mit eher weniger Luft fährt (verbessertes Ansprechverhalten aber mehr sag). Das finde ich aber nicht schlimm, weil der Dämpfer 3 Stufen zum einstellen hat: Ganz weich, hart und sehr hart. D.h. wenns mal bergauf geht einfach Dämpferhahn zudrehen und gut is  Dann fährt es sich wie ein Hardtail. Ich persönlich finde die 120mm FW ausreichend und wüsste nicht wofür ich beim Alltagsgerolle (nicht bikepark/hochgebirge) mehr brauchen sollte. Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst - Norddeutschland oder Tirol  
Alles zusammen bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden und kann das aktuelle Skeen 9.0 empfehlen - allerdings wie gesagt mit "nur" einem Monat/200km Erfahrung.
Zum slide gibt es ja hier sehr viele Posts. Ich hoffe, du kannst dir dort ein besseres Bild über dieses Rad machen und dann einen Vergleich ziehen. Von deinem Anforderungsprofil her würde ich dir auch zum Skeen raten (ohne das Slide zu kennen).
Cheers, viel Spaß beim entscheiden!


----------



## joronnymo (21. November 2013)

Das ist doch mal eine Antwort.  Das hört sich sehr vielversprechend an. Danke. Hast du es bestellt oder warst du in Bonn?


----------



## braincircus (21. November 2013)

Nö, eines Samstag abends bestellt, nächsten Donnerstag geliefert.


----------



## joronnymo (21. November 2013)

Dein erstes Radon? Zum Servicepoint oder selbst zusammen geschraubt?


----------



## braincircus (21. November 2013)

Stell doch alle Fragen in einem Post, das geht leichter zu beantworten und zu lesen für Mitinteressierte  Beantworte sie aber gerne:
Mein erstes Radon, ja, und mein erstes Fully. Ich fahre schon sehr lange MTB, auch dirt/street und trial, bestitze insgesamt 6 Räder und habe mir die Endmontage selbst zugemutet. Viel zu tun gabs da aber auch nicht. Wer einen 5er Imbus bedienen kann hat schon fast gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackSt_thBiker (26. November 2013)

Also ich würde Dir bei Deinem Fahrprofil auch zum Skeen raten. Das ist gegenüber dem Slide der Kilometerfresser mit richtig viel Potential auf Waldautobahnen. Mit dem Slide bist Du auch gut unterwegs, aber das spielt eben im Wald und auf etwas unebenen Wegen seine Stärken richtig aus. Probefahren wäre da wohl das beste, wenn Du nicht sicher bist...ich wusste ganz klar, dass ich ein Slide will, Entscheidung 26er oder 29er war nach Probefahrt recht schnell entschieden, bin aber dann noch 3 unterschiedliche 150er gefahren, bis es dann wirklich gepasst hat...obwohl die Indoor Teststrecke ein Witz ist und nur eine "Idee" vom Realeinsatz vermitteln kann. Mir hat es trotzdem bei MEINER Entscheidung geholfen. Aber wenn Du Dich beim Fahrprofil von "braincircus" stark an Deins erinnert fühlst...wäre meine Wahl das Skeen ohne Probefahrt.


----------



## c-st (28. November 2013)

BlackSt_thBiker schrieb:


> Also ich würde Dir bei Deinem Fahrprofil auch zum Skeen raten. Das ist gegenüber dem Slide der Kilometerfresser mit richtig viel Potential auf Waldautobahnen. Mit dem Slide bist Du auch gut unterwegs, aber das spielt eben im Wald und auf etwas unebenen Wegen seine Stärken richtig aus.



Manchmal frage ich mich was für Ansprüche an die Bikes gestellt werden - oder wie es um die Fahrtechnik bestellt sein muss...
Das Slide fällt eher in die Kategorie "Sofa" oder "Bügeleisen", ein Fully wie das Skeen -ich bin es bei den Testdays gefahren- hat richtig viel Potential im Gelände, obwohl es so straff und antriebsneutral voran geht. Deswegen: Nimm das Skeen, das schlägt sich gut bergab und ist flach und bergauf auch super zu gebrauchen. Beim Slide sitzt du einfacher kompakter und aufrechter, so dass es -für ein 150mm Fully- sehr gut bergauf fährt, mit einem Skeen aber nicht vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Robby2107 (28. November 2013)

Würde Dir prinzipiell auch zum Skeen raten, allerdings solltest Du dich auch fragen was Du zukünftig fahren willst (S1, S2,...). 

Ich bin mit meinem Skeen super zufrieden und fahre derzeit damit bis S3 (Singletrailskala) und diverse Marathons (Bikemaxx/NSU, Ketterer/B.Wildbad, ... 

grüße
Robby


----------



## fm7775 (24. März 2014)

hi ich habe ein Slide 140 von 2012 und bald ein Skeen 10.0


----------

